# Ultegra 6700 vs SL



## 4l3x (May 27, 2009)

What would the differences between the two? 

6700 seems to have a more dura-ace style crank?


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

"Hidden cables" first off. Also,just a bit lighter(150grams). Here are the rest of the differences:

Chainset

Available in both double, triple and compact variants, the new chainset adopts the hollow outer chainring that first featured on the new Dura-Ace. The Hollowglide technology, as Shimano call it, is said to "save weight and increase rigidity for an optimal power transfer and further improved front shifting under heavy loads," which is something we all seek...

Shimano have also increased chain clearance between the chainrings, allowing a broader range of gears across the cassette without having to worry about interference between the chainrings and chain. Target weight is 785g (53-39T, 170mm with integrated Bottom Bracket).
Dual Control Levers

Perhaps the biggest change, and the one that most people will notice immediately, is the completely revamped levers. Again, like the chainset, they borrow heavily from Dura-Ace, and have composite lever blades and revised cable routing that runs underneath the bar tape. They feature a reach adjustment mechanism that will accommodate smaller hands and a wide assortment of bar bends.

The brake lever pivot has been relocated closer to the rider for an improved modulation and power transfer, particularly when riding on the hoods. A PFTE coated inner cable aids super light shifting performance. Target weight is 445g per pair.
Derailleurs

Rear derailleur RD-6700 will be available in two versions: SS (with a short cage) and GS (with a medium cage - for use with the triple chainset). The short cage version has an improved, wider gear ratio with a maximum front difference of 16T and a total capacity of 33T. This means that it is compatible with a Shimano compact crankset (50-34T) and cassette sprockets of maximum 28T. The GS version (for use with a triple crankset) features a wide outer link design for extra rigidity and a composite plate body that helps to reduce the target weight to 190g.

There are two front derailleur options: FD-6700 for Double and Compact cranksets and FD-6703 for Triple cranksets. They feature a wide inner link with two pivots for extra rigidity and an improved chain guide design. The new front derailleurs provide a lighter down shift and smoother shifting stroke thanks to reducing the spring tension by 10%. Target weight is 89g (Braze-on).
Brakes

The Dual-Pivot caliper brakes feature new compound brake shoes as launched on Dura-Ace. They're said to improve braking performance considerably in wet conditions. The calipers have an enhanced brake arch pivot location (as found on Dura-Ace 7900) for an increased linear response.

The new caliper construction ensures an improved cable routing (especially with sloping frames) and reduced cable friction, ensuring great feel and modulation. Riders will also be able to customise the spring tension in the calipers using the spring tension adjuster for preference to feel and power. Target weight is 317g per set.
Cassette

There's an all-new cassette. The Hyperglide 10-speed cassette will be available in a wide variation of combinations: 11-23T, 12-23T, 12-25T, 11-25T and 11-28T. Target weight is 208g (11-23T).
Chain

The new chain, like with Dura-Ace 7900, has a directional design to reduce chain suck and improve shifting performance. The outer plate is designed to integrate with the shifting ramps on the chainset and the inner plates integrate with the shifting ramps on the cassette. The chain's efficiency has also been improved by increasing the contact area with the gear teeth. This chain features perforated plates that help to reduce the weight to 267g.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Also,just a bit lighter(150grams).


You're correct on the 'bit lighter,' but that weight saving is 6700 versus Ultegra 6600, not SL. The actually value of 6700 versus SL is 44 grams:


http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech..._ultegra09/1238601971633-1ksk3pxdqskcu-850-65


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

Dr_John said:


> You're correct on the 'bit lighter,' but that weight saving is 6700 versus Ultegra 6600, not SL. The actually value of 6700 versus SL is 44 grams:
> 
> 
> http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech..._ultegra09/1238601971633-1ksk3pxdqskcu-850-65


Correct,I should have clarified further. Good catch:thumbsup:


----------



## 4l3x (May 27, 2009)

curty42082 said:


> "Hidden cables" first off. Also,just a bit lighter(150grams). Here are the rest of the differences:
> 
> Chainset
> 
> ...


So 6700 > SL ?


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

Marginally better. I like it simply because the cable routing is cleaner now and I like the new shape of the hoods. As far as shifting etc, I'm sure it's a very slight difference. I don't think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## 4l3x (May 27, 2009)

So 6700 is 1500$ and SRAM Red is 2000$. Would it be worth the extra 500$? From what i can see the biggest differences are ceramic BB on the Red and about 300 grams lighter


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

There really isn't going to be a strong performance difference. Yes Red is lighter but the differences are more about what you like more than which one is better made. They both will perform very well. Btw,look around,you can find both cheaper than those prices. Also, Rival is a very good group as well and can be had for about 950. Or,you could just buy Ultegra 6600 for about 750 but you would have to order like right now or they'll be sold out:
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=D6050
Not to mention ,if you are considering Red,you can get Dura Ace 7900 for 1,500 with the code Usarbr:
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=k00060


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

curty42082 said:


> There really isn't going to be a strong performance difference. Yes Red is lighter but the differences are more about what you like more than which one is better made. They both will perform very well.


Yes, but there are an awful lot of weight-weenies out there, and to them, 300 grams is definitely a _big_ deal, like it or not. 

Though personally I think weight is overemphasized. 
.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

SystemShock said:


> Yes, but there are an awful lot of weight-weenies out there, and to them, 300 grams is definitely a _big_ deal, like it or not.
> 
> Though personally I think weight is overemphasized.
> .


I definitely agree my friend.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Go rival with Read rear derailleur and crankset.. best of both weight saving and money saving worlds. I've tried every combo and settled on this! Then again I cant stand shimano's looks or silent performance so I'm bias to campy and SRAM.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

DanTourino said:


> Go rival with Read rear derailleur and crankset.. best of both weight saving and money saving worlds. I've tried every combo and settled on this! Then again I cant stand shimano's looks or silent performance so I'm bias to campy and SRAM.


Rival's definitely cool stuff... as light as Ultegra 6700 (and the upcoming Campy Athena) for a whole lot less money.
.


----------

